# Best fasteners (material)



## BigB (21/6/15)

Hi there

Recent reviews of a few atomizers reveal that while the atomizer is engineered like it should be, the buy in that the supplier does for the post screws leaves a bit to be desired.

In a previous life I actually worked for a big fastener company. Not that I know much though but I do have a grasp for the huge variety out there.

I need to know that if I buy some "decent" post screws, that I am buying the correct ones for use with our marvelous electronic gadgets.

Please, would the electronic boffins tell me what to look for?

Material
Head type
Any other information

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/15)

I'm no electronics boffin but when you do get stock I would like fifteen sets for Cyclone and two sets for the Radius please @BigB! I need to add the best screws in the world to the best atties in the world!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/15)

Just realised I only need 5 sets for the cyclone because the grub screws on the 2013 Cyclones are perfect!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (21/6/15)

Hi @BigB
I cant advise you on materials from an electronics point of view but I assume that the factors to consider would be as follows:

right material for good electrical conductivity or not to impact it negatively
durability of the screw and its threads, but i suppose if the screw is too strong it may affect the threading on the post of the atty itself? Not sure though?
The ends of the screws should not "cut" into the wire when fastening. So blunt ends
The screws should be easy to use and tighten
But dont take my word for it, these are just my views and i am not an expert in this at all.

I applaud you for going to the trouble though. Great value adding exercise in my opinion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/6/15)

Food grade stainless. No galvinised mild steel, brass or copper. Phillips heads are great. Slotted heads on attys irritate most folk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (21/6/15)

stainless steel Philips head

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (21/6/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Food grade stainless. No galvinised mild steel, brass or copper. Phillips heads are great. Slotted heads on attys irritate most folk



I would kill for slotted grub screws for my atties, but I can't find any. I would buy in bulk if I can find it.
So what I did was I took slotted screws and put them in my drill (thread in the chuck), spun the drill and held it against a file. Made my own grub screws and they work very well. The phillips ones almost always strip at some point. The slotted ones never do.


----------



## moonunit (21/6/15)

Torx head should work, in Gr304(A2) stainless steel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisper (21/6/15)

Definately S/Steel, 316 if possible.


----------



## Waheebh (21/6/15)

I have bought s/steel phillips heads and they work very well. i didn't have ask all the questions that you guys are asking, food grade stainless and so on but they do work. love the torx head idea. i am a qualified mechanic and in my experience, torx heads are extremely durable the problem is that it's not a common tool that everybody has in their toolboxes but definitely a way to go. if you ever have the option of going torx, go with it.


----------



## devdev (21/6/15)

Stainless steel is a non-negotiable.

Steel + Moisture = Rust + heat = bad. You do not want to be inhaling that.

As for me phillips head is my preferred choice. The guy over at fatdaddyvapes has various common sizes available for purchase

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ET (22/6/15)

Some Google work will be needed to find out if there really is common screw sizes in most of today's atties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (22/6/15)

Think most of these atty's come with imperial threads, most out of China, for US market.


----------

